# Mixdownproblem mit Cubasis



## Radolfo (25. März 2006)

Hallo,

beim Mixdown eines "gemischten" Songs aus VST-Instumenten und Audiospuren übersteuert das wav-file nach kurzer Zeit. Außerdem schlägt der erste Audiokanal im Mixer bis zum vollen Pegel an, nachdem der Export beendet ist... Zu hören ist in Cubasis dann aber nichts mehr.
Hab die Software noch nicht so lange. Kann mir vielleicht wer weiterhelfen, woran das liegen könnte...?

System ist Cubasis VST 5.0 mit Maya USB 44 Soundkarte

Vielen Dank vorweg,
Radolof


----------



## sisela (28. März 2006)

Hi,
hört sich nach einer Rückkopplung an. Spielst du vielleicht das aufgenomme Signal gleich wieder ab?


----------



## Radolfo (29. März 2006)

Hallo,

ja, ich denke auch, dass das eine Rückkopplung ist. Nur weiß ich nicht so recht wo die herkommt. Bei einer Audio-Stereo-Spur benutze ich den Vocoder als Effekt, eine weitere Midi-Spur spricht den Vocoder als Carrier(?) an. Spiele ich den Song in Cubasis ab, läuft alles problemlos, sobald ich aber als Audio exportiere, geht das Wav-file nach einiger Zeit in den "Vollausschlag"...
Steuer ich vielleicht das Vocoder-VST falsch an? 

Gruß,
Radolfo


----------

